# Crap 6 month old swallowed a baby sock.



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How long ago did she swallow it? You might want to make her vomit it up with some hydrogen peroxide if it was within the past hour or so.
Otherwise, I imagine it will come out one end or the other. You'd be amazed some of the things we've picked up in the yards here at the pet hotel, including a pair of lacey pink panties, a whole popsicle stick, and at different times various childrens' toys.
Tito swallowed his tags off his collar and pooped them back out. Including the 1-1/2 inch diameter plastic microchip tag.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Do not make her vomit! It could cause an airway obstruction coming up. You may want to give her some wheat bread or something bulky to keep it moving and keep the pepto handy. 
Oh and about that 14 mos. time frame you mentioned- it may never come. Some goldens never grow out of being mouthy and picking up odd items. Good luck. Keep your eyes on her and make sure she is passing things through and check stools like you said. Dogs are amazing and keep things in their stomachs for a very long time. If you don't see it come out in a few days, you might consider x rays to see if it is stuck in there. If it is, they may have to surgically remove it. Good luck!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree there is no set time for when they become uninterested in enticing things. Ruby is 2 years now and we all still have to think twice before something is left out for her to get. She is better about a lot of things, but you never know when...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

acritzer said:


> ...I swear I can't wait until she hits 14 months or so and starts to chill out on the snatching of any and everything she can grab.


Don't hold your breath! My Maggie was a sock/shoe/anything-soft/anything-small snatcher until about the last 6 months of her life. She died at almost 14 y.o. :doh: We learned early on to never leave any of those items on the floor or within her reach. Guests probably thought I was the best housekeeper in the world having a clutter free house! 

Once an over-night guest left the guestroom door ajar, Maggie came down the stairs proudly carrying his briefs! 

Luckily we never had any blockage problems, just a lot of interesting things showing up in the yard.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Giving the bread or something bulky is good advice. Probably it will pass. Ah, the joys of dog ownership.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't count on the 14 months, my MIL's 8 yr. old golden will pick up and eat anything she finds laying around (she sometimes scrounges). Ate a whole bag of bananas once, plastic bag, skins - everything. Now there was some interesting smelling poops!!


----------



## lynnzieandme (Sep 27, 2009)

I would not worry about it my puppy unbeilivible has swallowed about the sock and it always come up the top or the bottom but still thats my puppy i dont know about every puppy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My Chewie ate numerous socks and not baby socks..LOL, a pager, phone, a cell phone, so far everything came back out.

Don't make her pucke, hopefully it will show up tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just keep in mind some dogs do get very ill if it doesn't pass through, resulting in a blockage. My friend's Aussie developed necrosis of the intestine from a piece of washcloth lodged in the intestine and did not have a good outcome. 
Just be observant and if a problem develops get your dog to the vet!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

acritzer said:


> Aside from watching her eating and pooping for the next few days anything I should do or worry about? It was a baby sock so it's not all that big, but it's tough to imagine her just passing it through.
> 
> I swear I can't wait until she hits 14 months or so and starts to chill out on the snatching of any and everything she can grab.


Lol, don't hold your breath. Flora is past the 14 month mark and still has a blast sneaking socks out of people's rooms and parading around the house with them.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

You will be wise to keep a close eye on her as others have said. Whilst the chances are the sock will pass right through, there's also a chance it could cause a blockage. Be vigilent and look for any signs she is unwell and take her to the vet without delay if you suspect all isn't well.

It's amazing how quickly these things disappear isn't it? My two have had to get used to me pouncing on them to retrieve things before they are swallowed... one of the hazards of dog ownership I'm afraid.

Will keep my fingers crossed all is well:crossfing and she passes it without incident.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking for an update...any socks yet?


----------



## acritzer (Aug 23, 2009)

At work now...wife did call and said Bailey had a BM, haven't heard though if she's inspected the package.


----------



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

Scout is 7 months and is a total sock thief too. Just this morning I caught him with one and he'd already eated half of it. Thankfully all the non-edible stuff he's eaten has come out the other end. I don't remember this stage lasting so long with our last golden. I'm hoping he gets better with it soon too! Usually he steals things when we are around if he feels he needs some extra attention. We have a toddler in the house so it is hard for him to understand that his plastic toy is yours but this other one is off limits. Poor guy!!


----------



## acritzer (Aug 23, 2009)

Sigh, small update. She's now had 3 good size BMs...no sock yet :doh:. She's going in tomorrow for her spay stitches to be removed. Maybe we'll ask the vet, although our office is prone to quickly suggest an expensive option. Don't really want to do that if we can avoid it.

When might we KNOW that it's a problem. Her behavior, eating, activity, bathroom is all normal.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe when they take out her stitches, you could ask them to put in a zipper!:doh:


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Dogs can live normally for quite some time with stuff in their stomach. And then sometimes they will pass them eventually and sometimes they will not. Usually, they stop eating is the first sign something is going on. Since you are pretty certain that she ate a sock and you are fairly certain it hasn't passed, if it were me, I would do xrays to see if it is there. You will have two options if it is there, wait a while longer and see if it passes, or remove it surgically. You do not want it to get stuck in the intestines- big big mess if it does. If it been a couple days and it hasn't passed out of the stomach, but is still there, I would go in after it. Just my opinion. It is alot easier to get it from tummy than the intestines where it could get hung up. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## JakeofThePoint (Apr 19, 2009)

Next time use hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. About 1/8 of a cup and in 20 minutes expect a sock to appear.


----------



## acritzer (Aug 23, 2009)

Success! I'll tell you what, if I wasn't really looking for this thing I wouldn't have found it. The price poop looked just like any other. Only after digging around in it did we discover the sock. Sorry for the gross details. Gotta be more diligent in the future about what's left around.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes! So glad he passed the sock!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

After two cable and a TV remote got chewed along with a few other things MY SHOES! The backs out of John's slippers. We taught the dogs anything they found on the floor if they brought it to us they got a treat, end of chewing and stealing things. In fact it worked out great now when we want the remote and don't want to get up we just ask and it gets retrieved.


----------

